

Forcing passive voice in LaTeX documents - bdamos
http://bamos.github.io/2014/10/26/forcing-passive-voice-latex/

======
bdamos
This post has moved to [http://bamos.github.io/2014/10/26/preventing-passive-
voice-l...](http://bamos.github.io/2014/10/26/preventing-passive-voice-latex/)

